# Updating ports start pulling and building RUST without any reason



## nerozero (May 26, 2022)

Hi there,

today I found that portmaster took too much time updating my port. After inspection I have found that I got  lang/rust  installed.  Which I never asked for. 

pkg delete rust - passed without listing any depending port.... 

Is it possible to find  which port requested lang/rust monster to be installed ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## msplsh (May 26, 2022)

It was a build requirement.

Make a list of all installed ports and xargs them into `make build-depends-list`


----------



## nerozero (May 26, 2022)

It was security/clam...


----------



## nerozero (May 26, 2022)

msplsh said:


> It was a build requirement.
> 
> Make a list of all installed ports and xargs them into `make build-depends-list`


good point, thanks


----------



## zirias@ (May 26, 2022)

Just saying: No need to ever _install_ build dependencies if you use ports-mgmt/poudriere


----------



## Jose (May 26, 2022)

nerozero said:


> It was security/clam...








						ClamAV 0.105.0 release candidate now available
					

We are excited to announce the ClamAV 0.105.0 release candidate . Please help us validate this release by providing feedback via the  ClamAV...




					blog.clamav.net
				





> But, if you build from a Git clone or an unofficial tarball taken from GitHub.com, you will need the internet to download the Rust libraries during the build.



There's an LTS version that will be supported until 2023. Install that, I guess, and pray for a fork.


----------



## nerozero (May 26, 2022)

Zirias said:


> Just saying: No need to ever _install_ build dependencies if you use ports-mgmt/poudriere


Already on one machine, that is how I found what is took so much time ... but this is 5-th day of me using poudriere, A LOT of questions and lack of experience.


----------



## nerozero (May 26, 2022)

Jose said:


> ClamAV 0.105.0 release candidate now available
> 
> 
> We are excited to announce the ClamAV 0.105.0 release candidate . Please help us validate this release by providing feedback via the  ClamAV...
> ...


So clam indeed depends on rust only for building ?


----------



## zirias@ (May 26, 2022)

You could also install ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel, giving you the option to cut down on building time by just fetching binary packages if they don't differ from what you would build locally  -- have fun learning!


----------



## nerozero (May 26, 2022)

Jose, thanks !!!! So poudriere is a must, now days ... 
( my guess there 3 lines of code in clam which depends on rust  )


----------



## zirias@ (May 26, 2022)

nerozero said:


> So clam indeed depends on rust only for building ?


rust is almost always a build dependency. rust compiles to native code and links statically, so there's almost never a reason it would be needed at runtime.


----------



## Jose (May 26, 2022)

nerozero said:


> Jose, thanks !!!! So poudriere is a must, now days ...
> ( my guess there 3 lines of code in clam which depends on rust  )


I wish. Then it would be easy to replace. From the announcement:


> Rewrote the ClamAV database archive incremental-update feature (CDIFF) from scratch in Rust. The new implementation was our first module to be rewritten in Rust. It is significantly faster at applying updates that remove large numbers of signatures from a database, such as when migrating signatures from daily.cvd to main.cvd.


"First module" implies there are more to come


----------



## nerozero (May 26, 2022)

Zirias said:


> rust is almost always a build dependency. rust compiles to native code and links statically, so there's almost never a reason it would be needed at runtime.


Good to know, thanks.


----------

